# Thursday Night Report



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

We lanched at 10:30 and returned at 06:30 with 10 flatties and 1 sheephead. the wind was very tough. This made 35 flatties in three nights. This year has started off alot better than last year for me.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

12 turned into 10 guess a couple must have jumped out of the cooler somewhere!!!:doh Just kiddin!!!oke The way the wind blew last night we are lucky that we got anything at all. Suppose to be light and variable tonight, might not be a bad idea to try them again. If I had the proximity advantage you do I would be there for sure.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (5/1/2009)*12 turned into 10 guess a couple must have jumped out of the cooler somewhere!!!:doh Just kiddin!!!oke The way the wind blew last night we are lucky that we got anything at all. Suppose to be light and variable tonight, might not be a bad idea to try them again. If I had the proximity advantage you do I would be there for sure.


I still have not been to bed yet and I start day shift in the morning!


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

Hope it wind lay down and the water is clean so we can put the gig in the fish tonite.....cause I was :sleeping last night. .....but the fish look great....


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good job.

Scott


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Sweet...good job. Sure looks like you guys west of me are going great. I may give it a shot Sat nite if i get my lights mounted tomorrow.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Those are some good ones, Congrats!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You giggers are kickin our ass! Way to go..


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, I started day shift this morning and want be able to go again till 5/11........so ya'll leave me some!


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

good job and a very good grade of fish.


----------

